# Anybody ever switch out their #11 nipple for a musket nipple on their sidelock?



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 30, 2020)

My TC Hawken sometimes has a problem with slow ignition when using 777.  I know this is a common problem with side locks and sustitutes.

I've been told that switching out my nipple to a musket nipple will solve this problem. 

Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't use tripple 7 but switched it out using Pyrodex.  Works like a champ.  Every once in a while the blow back through the vent will cock the hammer.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 30, 2020)

I use a musket nipple on my TC New Englander when I'm hunting. I use Black Powder though. Never had it blow back the hammer but I've heard of it happening.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 30, 2020)

Had a smokepole guru teach me a great trick...Dump (powder), Bump (butt on ground a time or two), and Tap (the lock side, tilted down).

Shove the ball home on half cock, cap, and experience instant ignition with BP, Pyro, or T7 in your sidelock.

Uncap, pick the nipple, and repeat.

I was taught this when I said I wanted to use a musket nipple in a gun meant for #11.

YMMV.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 30, 2020)

I bought some caps that had two holes on the side of the nipples, I believe  Uncle Mike's made them. As black powder was scarce in this area I was always gifted with pyrodex "p". I got an occasional "auto cock" every now and then, but no damage. I still have an unopened can of pyrodex that's at least 20 years old. My one bp partner moved and my oldest son I seldom see anymore, except to go fishing once or twice a year....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 31, 2020)

Railroader said:


> Had a smokepole guru teach me a great trick...Dump (powder), Bump (butt on ground a time or two), and Tap (the lock side, tilted down).
> 
> Shove the ball home on half cock, cap, and experience instant ignition with BP, Pyro, or T7 in your sidelock.
> 
> ...



My mileage is the same.  Was taught that was the correct way to load.  Still use the musket nipple and am very happy.  Expecially since I found a good capper for the "top hat" style nipples.  No more fumbling around.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 31, 2020)

So I gotta ask....do the musket nipples fit the early T/C Hawkens without having to drill and tap the rifle? If so, who sells them?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 31, 2020)

I have always switched to musket nipples on percussion sidelocks.

More fire is always good and easier to handle with old fingers. 
You just have to get the proper thread size and swap them out!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, it's just a matter of unscrewing the 1/4-28 #11 nipple and screwing in the 1/4-28 musket nipple.  You can buy both the nipple and the musket caps from Deer Creek Gun Shop in Marietta, GA.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 1, 2020)

I bought an adapter for my Hawken 20 yrs ago to use a small pistol primer....Works very good....not had slow ignition or hang fire since....it uses a small screw off cap and u insert a small pistol primer and replace the cap....
also waterproof..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, I've done that before with good results.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2020)

If you go to the musket caps I recommend the top hat style  They are easier to handle, at least for me they are.  And like I said above, there is a great capper made for them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 7, 2020)

Mag Spark Adapters....


----------



## transfixer (Feb 7, 2020)

Sounds like extra trouble to go to to make sure you get ignition ,,,   

 Why not just use Black Powder like the rifle was designed for ?


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bought a 1/4-28 nipple musket cap nipple today.  Unfortunately, the only Musket caps they had were the reenactment CCIs, which are too cool.  I guess I'll have to make a trip over to Deer Creek in Marietta on Saturday to buy a tin on the RWS caps.

Not only is real black powder getting hard to find locally, I can shoot 8-10 shots in a row without running a patch down my barrel by using Triple 7, and almost every gun shop (and some Wally Worlds) carry it.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nobody told me that none of my nipple wrenches would fit a musket cap nipple!  I guess i should have known.  

Oh well, that's why God invented a Leatherman tool!


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 3, 2020)

It is hard to improve on the #11 cap system and seldom worth the trouble. I've never had a problem with the #11 that was not my own fault.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Mar 3, 2020)

Shot the musket cap rifle today using Triple 7, and I must say the difference in ignition was dramatic!  Even the range master came over and commented on the speed of ignition vs regular number 11 caps.  

I did have one shot where the blowback cocked my hammer, but it didn't seem any worse go wear.  The only negative is the RWS, musket caps are a little loose for hunting, causing me have to put a little crimp in the cap to make it fit tight.  Might be a problem should I hunt in the rain by letting in moisture.  In this case I'll just switch back to a number 11.


----------

